

New web sites straddle legality, allowing girls to make big bucks - DanielBMarkham
http://www.alternet.org/sex/77923/1/

======
tomjen
Why didn't I think of that. Damn.

------
crescendo
This is really quite disgusting.

~~~
evilneanderthal
so long as nobody's acting against their will, i can't take issue with it.

~~~
cglee
Shouldn't there always be a balance between what people want and what they
need? (ex. hard drugs, suicide, ajax)

~~~
ivankirigin
Who is to say what people need? You? What 48% of people think? Or what the
majority of elected representatives in states I don't live in think?

------
rw
Market efficiency in the sack.

------
SwellJoe
$100k/year is "big bucks"?

~~~
pchristensen
For a lot of people, yes. Even for day-job programmers, the money is better
than most professions.

"When I point out that it took me two days to get two offers that pay more
than my job at Mother Jones, that I could make $9,600 a month -- $115,200 a
year -- and the average starting salary for someone with humanities masters'
like ours is $39,808, she sighs, "I really don't know if I could stand banging
some disgusting creep for money. But there are really some pretty compelling
reasons to try."

~~~
SwellJoe
It just seems to me that if you're willing to do just about anything to make
$100k/year, and you consider this particular job disgusting, why not get a
degree in something marketable, even if you don't love it, and make the same
amount, or more, that way? I'm not at all opposed to women selling this
particular skill...it's just when they're saying "banging some disgusting
creep for money" it makes it clear that it's not what they want to do with
their life.

So, my question, perhaps not made clear enough, is why don't they do something
a little less disgusting to them and make even more money than that? An MBA
from any good university is worth more than 100k/year in big markets, even
with little experience. A bachelors in computer science is pretty close. Law
starts near there as well. Nursing pays that well in major markets with a few
years experience. Heck, regional managers at McDonald's make more than that--
though working up to regional manager is not a trivial amount of effort.

I'm just confused why someone would do something that disgusts them for an
amount of money that is reasonably achievable in a half dozen careers that
aren't all that hard to get into. If, in fact, it doesn't disgust them, and
they just like to complain about their boss (as folks do in every career),
then it makes more sense.

But the more I think about it, the more it becomes clear that the real answer
for why they do it is: "I don't want to work very hard, but I want to have the
lifestyle of someone who does. And it sucks that I have to bang some
disgusting creep to avoid working hard in a field that isn't fun to achieve
this lifestyle." As I said, I don't see anything wrong with a woman selling
this type of labor, if she wants to. She's probably not the kind of woman I'd
want in my life, but that doesn't make it morally wrong. I also wouldn't want
to spend time with someone that thinks pageants are awesome, or who loves
football above all else, or who enjoys hunting. None of those things are
wrong, and I don't judge folks who do them...I just don't find them
interesting.

